Ask HN: What are your productivity hacks as a sole programmer on a project? - cvaidya1986
======
tmaly
keep things as simple as possible both in design and dependencies

write tests so you can iterate fast later on when you need to change code and
ensure that it does not break things.

write a little documentation to help you remember something about the top
level design, what each directory is for, and what the major files are.

automate as much of the build, test, and deploy process as possible so its
easy to fix things and roll them out later on.

